# $50 tip??



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

So I pick this lady and her husband up, 40min ride using lyft. She said it was her 1st ride and she should be getting some sort of credit since it was her 1st ride. So I drop her off and show her how I rate her and show her the price that popped up on the screen, I told her whatever card she had attached to her lyft account the money comes out of it. She then hands me a $50 bill and I was very excited, had a scream of happiness leaving her driveway. I then recieve a call from her on the spoof lyft number, she tells me that she was confused on how she had to pay, even though I told her it will come out of her account that she said she was suppose to get a credit towards but ending up not for some reason that I don't know....I am 40min away from her. Her husbands gets on the phone with a disrespectful tone because of her mistake......what would you do?! I am assuming she thought once I showed her the price on my phone she thought it doesn't come off her card even though I told her? Mmmmmmmmm............I was not scamming her, didn't tell her that you pay with cash, told her the $40 would come out of her account which she maybe thought it would be 20 something bucks for her to pay since she mentioned a $20 credit.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

You're both idiots


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Nah not really 4.9 rating for ubers rigged rating system with over 1500 trips and 5.0 rating for lyft with almost 1000 trips, idiots really aren't in the top 5% as a driver, numbers don't lie  merry xmas naplestom!


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

You seemed to have explained it very well and she misunderstood. Watch your pay and see if Uber deducts anything?!?!


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

First reply nailed it.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> You seemed to have explained it very well and she misunderstood. Watch your pay and see if Uber deducts anything?!?!


As underhanded Uber can be, they will never deduct someone's account who used Lyft.

To the OP - please contact Lyft and do a trip problem report. Just explain it like you did here. They'll reimburse the passenger, scold you for taking cash, and you'll keep the $50 bill.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Marlan P. said:


> Nah not really 4.9 rating for ubers rigged rating system with over 1500 trips and 5.0 rating for lyft with almost 1000 trips, idiots really aren't in the top 5% as a driver, numbers don't lie  merry xmas naplestom!


Lol all about $s not stars kiddo!


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

She was obviously trying to pay the fare with the $50. First time rider so she's probably used to taking cabs. If the fare was $40 that means she meant to give u $10 as a tip.

I'd give her the money back. Wouldn't get over on someone, especially one who gives $10 tips.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm not sure what your question is. She obviously made a mistake, and was willing to tip you $10 on the $40 fare (25%, GREAT CUSTOMER) So you should do the right thing and give her back $40...

So, what is your question now?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

her fault, she should know how to use Lyft or Uber


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Marlan P. said:


> Nah not really 4.9 rating for ubers rigged rating system with over 1500 trips and 5.0 rating for lyft with almost 1000 trips, idiots really aren't in the top 5% as a driver, numbers don't lie  merry xmas naplestom!


Actually they are. Uber and Lyfts rating system are designed to reward idiots. Just wait till you have an accident and see how much Uber and Lyft love you then.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> She was obviously trying to pay the fare with the $50. First time rider so she's probably used to taking cabs. If the fare was $40 that means she meant to give u $10 as a tip.
> 
> I'd give her the money back. Wouldn't get over on someone, especially one who gives $10 tips.


It probably wasn't that obvious. Driving for these companies can make you really stupid over time, and you lose your common sense.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Marlan P. said:


> So I pick this lady and her husband up, 40min ride using lyft. She said it was her 1st ride and she should be getting some sort of credit since it was her 1st ride. So I drop her off and show her how I rate her and show her the price that popped up on the screen, I told her whatever card she had attached to her lyft account the money comes out of it. She then hands me a $50 bill and I was very excited, had a scream of happiness leaving her driveway. I then recieve a call from her on the spoof lyft number, she tells me that she was confused on how she had to pay, even though I told her it will come out of her account that she said she was suppose to get a credit towards but ending up not for some reason that I don't know....I am 40min away from her. Her husbands gets on the phone with a disrespectful tone because of her mistake......what would you do?! I am assuming she thought once I showed her the price on my phone she thought it doesn't come off her card even though I told her? Mmmmmmmmm............I was not scamming her, didn't tell her that you pay with cash, told her the $40 would come out of her account which she maybe thought it would be 20 something bucks for her to pay since she mentioned a $20 credit.


I would explain to Lyft what happened. Ask them to refund the $50 out of your account.


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Mailed it to her address inside a xmas card!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Marlan P. said:


> Mailed it to her address inside a xmas card!


Well played!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> You're both idiots


 You want to say that to his face? Dude's a bruiser lol (although odd place for your gym selfie brah )


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I never show them the fare unless they ask to see it. I did that once or twice early on and the pax got confused and thought I was asking for the money.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I never show them the fare unless they ask to see it. I did that once or twice early on and the pax got confused and thought I was asking for the money.


This...

Just tell them what I say, "You will be e-mailed a receipt."

This also serves another purpose, to let them realize a tip is not included. Yes, some people are cheap and just use that as a cop out. But some genuinely think it is because of the UberTaxi option that Uber is being shady about...


----------

